# making co2



## jojohog (Aug 15, 2009)

i have searched and found nothing on how to make co2 i seem to remember something about vinager and baking soda but cant remember the recipe can anyone help. am open to other ways to accomplish this thanks in advance


----------



## daddyo (Aug 15, 2009)

i liked this one, will be building a hybrid of this...

hXXp://www.alternative-innovation.com/hydroponics-co2.html


----------



## mountain man (Aug 15, 2009)

Any of these attempts will be a waste of time. It will have almost "no effect" at those small levels. research it.....


----------



## daddyo (Aug 16, 2009)

many people disagree with you mister gloom and doom.
my first diy co2 generator was soda bottles, vinegar, backing soda and some tubing.
i used it in a closet grow, it worked awesome. everything i grow in there was twice the size of the ones not in the closet.
you cant convince me it doesn't work.
so, instead being a party pooper, just try to relax, i remember you from another post...


			
				mountain man said:
			
		

> Terrible english and punctuation. As such that nobody can understand your squabble and chicken scratches you attempt to call writing. Good luck!!



remember, nice works, mean don't. eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 16, 2009)

We have to remember not all our personal experiences are experienced the same way as we experience it.


Some will succeed where others fail, the same is said about advice we give here.

We read from personal knowledge, we have to digest what we read and decide to cogitate what we are given, we then hopefully find an 'in between' which works for us.

Just because 1 person says bla bla works, it may or may not work for you.

Some will agree and some disagree, no need to throw comments negatively.

eace:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 16, 2009)

It is a proven fact that to be beneficial enhanced CO2 levels need to be at specific concentrations, your temps must be within certain parameters, your room must be air tight, and you have to coordinate your exhaust with the release of your CO2.

Telling someone to save their money when they are contemplating something that DOES NOT WORK is not being Mr. Doom and Gloom or being a party-pooper.  The money could be better spent on better nutes or better/more light.  If you are exchanging the air in your room 3-4 times a minute, your plants are getting enough CO2.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 16, 2009)

Very clever reply THG.

Yes it works, dont bother wasting your time.

:aok:

eace:


----------



## daddyo (Aug 16, 2009)

sorry, i just don't do well with negativity early in my day.
question... if all you need it to change the air to your plants 3-4x a minute and you get all the CO2 you need... then why are there so many different models of CO2 systems for plants?
and if they dont work, then why are there a few DIY systems?
and why did my DIY system get such great results?
questions questions questions....
im not here for arguing, just sharing knowledge.
if it worked for me, and some one wishes to know how, i will share it.

ok, bong time
be well, be safe.


----------



## jojohog (Aug 16, 2009)

het look guys i wasnt trying to start an argument. Ive been doing this for many years. I know from experience co2 is very beneficial. My current co2 system is out of order. I was just trying to remember how to make it as a substitute until parts come in to fix my old system. I have made the one daddyo suggested this morning it seems to be working fine. thanks for the help


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 16, 2009)

daddyo said:
			
		

> sorry, i just don't do well with negativity early in my day.
> question... if all you need it to change the air to your plants 3-4x a minute and you get all the CO2 you need... then why are there so many different models of CO2 systems for plants?
> and if they dont work, then why are there a few DIY systems?
> and why did my DIY system get such great results?
> ...



If it did better, it for another reason. 

I did not say that CO2 enhancement did not work.  I said that it needs to be administered under rather strict parameters to be effective and that gets rather expensive and problematic.  Those are the things I mentioned above.  Any kind of DIY system that works by mixing things like vinegar and baking soda are simply not effective.  You do not have to take my word for it.  This is pretty much scientific fact.  IMO, your time and money would be better spent on things that are proven to enhance your grow.


----------



## mountain man (Aug 16, 2009)

I am sorry to go piss'in in your Cherrios first thing in the morning Daddyo. I too thought it "might" be working, then i read some information on it instaed of just assuming. Regulation is vital @ ppm are monitored. Rooms are sealed and ventilation stopped. It told how Vinegar, Yeast, Dry Ice effects were so terribly small it was almost "non existant". Its a placebo mate. I think you are doing a WONDERFUL job and you are pretty smart with your new invention. Awesome work !!!!
                  Doom and Gloom is my middle name son.......


----------

